# Vertical lines perpendicular to wood grain?



## Sagesavvy (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all! I have a question for the experts out there 

I have a small cabinet and the wood has lines in it across all sides that are (at least I think) perpendicular to the actual grain itself. What are these? They don't really show up where the stain on the piece is sanded down. I added a pic below.. I'm not all that versed on wood, and am excited to learn more. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be planer marks that weren't sanded out.













 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Agreed, either planer scallops, or some curly figure in the wood.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

What kind of wood is it....I agree with the above assessments, and lean toward the mill marks explanation. But knowing which wood it is may help.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Some lumber is sawed at the mill with a bandsaw which can leave those marks. Dull or improperly set up planers also leave similar marks but they are usually closer together and not as pronounced. I would guess that board wasn't planed out and sanded completely from a bandsaw mill.


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree it look like planer marks or from a cutter head on a molder that's out of balance or dull had the same problem with mine when the bearings were going bad


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with it being planer marks. As far apart as they are it must have been surfaced at 70+ feet per minute. The only way to get the marks out it to refinish the piece and sand the marks out.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*learning more...*



Sagesavvy said:


> Hi all! I have a question for the experts out there
> 
> I have a small cabinet and the wood has lines in it across all sides that are (at least I think) perpendicular to the actual grain itself. What are these? They don't really show up where the stain on the piece is sanded down. I added a pic below.. I'm not *all that versed on wood, and am excited to learn more. *Thanks a lot!


I think we've isolated the problem....planer marks. Next question, knowing the problem, do you want to fix it? The wood looks like Pine to me, but I could be wrong. Pine doesn't not finish evenly because of the hard and soft grain absorbing the stain at different rates, leaving the finish "bilotchy". Sanding the marks off down to an even surface would be your best option if you want to correct the issue. If not you kinda have a "curly" faux finish and may have to live with it. :blink:

Curly wood for example looks like this:
 Maple 
 Cherry 
 Red Oak 
 Yellow Birch


----------

